# الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

أحلى سلام وأحلى تحية لكــل الأهلاوية 

وطبعا الزملكاوية لالالالالالالالا :smil15::smil15:

لانى مش عارفة مالهم ومال الأهلى 

هما للدرجة دى بيحقـــــــــدوا عليه :t32:

وأحب جدا أنى أوصل لهم رسالة مهمة جدا جدا 

الأهلى هو الأهلى بالحضرى أو من غيره :yahoo::yahoo:

وزى ما الأهلى عمل الحضرى يقدر يعمل مليون حضرى :a63::a63:

وأكيد كلكم شفتوا أن أول ماتش للآهلى مع أمير كســـب 

يعنى الأهلى مش متوقف على الحضرى يا زملكاوية

وبـــــــلاش بقى الشماتة بتاعتكم دى :spor22:

قااااااااااال زملكاوية قاااااااااال 

هو لسه فى حد زملكاوى دلوقتى :spor2:

​


----------



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

*هاهاها
هو انتو ليكو عين تتكلمو:dntknw:
طيب روحو لموا اللاعيبة بتوعكو الاول لحسن قربوا يخلصوا ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

هع هع هع

الاهلى من غير الحضرى عامل زى البيت من غير بوابة!!!!

و بعدين احــــــــــــــــنا الزمالكوية العظماء عمرنا ما نحقد على الفريق الى اسمة الاهلى دة ولا مش فاكر يعنى:beee:

هــــــــــــى دى اخلااااااااااااااق الاهلاوية 

و احد هربـــــــــــــ و التانى كان عاوز ينصب على البلد فى 400 مليون جنية و غيرو و غيرو

يا مرمر انتو مفرووووووووض متتكلموش خالص يعنى:smil12::smil12:



> هو لسه فى حد زملكاوى دلوقتى ​



لــــــــسة و انا جاى دلوقتى مخلى اتنين أمــــــنوا بالزمالك:t33::t33: 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## dr.sheko (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

*يا جماعة مع احترامي للاهلي و الزمالك 
من حق اللاعيبيه تشوف مصلحتها 
و بعدين متغلسش على ناس و ناس لالالالا
وخاصة ف موضوع الاحتراف ده
و ياريت محدش يوجع دماغه و لا ضغطه يعلى لان ف الاول او ف الاخر 
محدش بيموووووووووووووت ناقص عمر غير المشجعين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

شكرا يا مرمر . يا جماعة انا قلت الاهلى هو الاهلى و على فكرة فى خبر جاى فى الطريق مأسف اوى على الزمالك و هيبقى اصعب من موضوع الحضرى و بكرة تشوفو


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

برافو مرمررر شطوووووووورة
ايه ياجيلان نسيتى اللى بعتيهولى على الياهو ولا ايييييه
قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك
وانزل بقى درجه تانيه
كملى بقى يا جى جى ياحبيبتى
ولا اقولك انتى وكل الزمالكويه تعالوا شويه
اتحسروا قصدى اتفرجوا على اللع باللى بجد
ونلقاكوا فى الماتش القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



twety قال:


> برافو مرمررر شطوووووووورة
> ايه ياجيلان نسيتى اللى بعتيهولى على الياهو ولا ايييييه
> قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك
> وانزل بقى درجه تانيه
> ...



شكرا يا توتى على فكرة الاغنية دى عندى 
و ان شاء الله هيجى يوم و الزمالك هيبيع النادى 
و هيبطل كورة خالص 
:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## بيبو بوبا (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

الاهلى هو هو لسى بامارة 6 صفر


----------



## بيبو بوبا (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

و لسه :t32:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

الله عليكى يامرمر


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



s_h قال:


> شكرا يا توتى على فكرة الاغنية دى عندى
> و ان شاء الله هيجى يوم و الزمالك هيبيع النادى
> و هيبطل كورة خالص
> :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:





twety قال:


> برافو مرمررر شطوووووووورة
> ايه ياجيلان نسيتى اللى بعتيهولى على الياهو ولا ايييييه
> قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك
> وانزل بقى درجه تانيه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا حلويييييييييييين انتو الاتنين
هو مين الى بعتلكوا الاغنية دى
مش اناااااااااااااا بردوا
وده دليل على ان الزملكاوية مش بيغيروا من حد وقلبهم ابيض وروحهم حلوة
يلا اجروا بئىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

ايوه كده يامرمر 
فعلا الاهلى هيفضل طول عمره فى القمه ​


----------



## max mike (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

بس برده مهما كان ده طلع سمعة وحشة خاااااااااااااااااالص على الفريق ضرب مفك فى سمعته


----------



## s_h (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

مبررررررررررررررررروك للأهلى :ura1::ura1::ura1:
عقبال منكسبك يا زمالك :t12::t12::t12:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك للأهلى يا أهلاوية 

ودايماااااااااااااااا كده كسبانين يا رجاله 

وعقباااااااااال الزمالك :yahoo:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

ماحنا بنقول كده 
وماحدش مصدق 
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى 








​


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



kokoman قال:


> ماحنا بنقول كده
> وماحدش مصدق
> اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى
> 
> ...



*مبروك:act31::budo::smile01*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *مبروك:act31::budo::smile01*



:t12::t12::t12:​


----------



## captive2010 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

مبرووووووووووووك للاهلي​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

الله يبارك فيك يا كابتيف
خلاص ياجى جى متتغاظيش كده
خلى روحك رياااااااااشيه
وقولى ورايا
اهلى اهلى اهللللللللللللللى
الاهلى حدييييييد ويكسب دايما
يلا شطورة ياقمر
وراجعى نفسك ياجميل وخليكى مع الكسبااااااان احسن :smil12:


----------



## بيبو بوبا (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

شكرا  جدا جدا​:t31: :t31: :t31: :t31: :t31: :t31:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز يا أهلاوية 

ودايمااااااااااا كده مفرحنااااا :yaka:

وخصوصا بالفوز على الزمالك *​


----------



## steven gerrard (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

اوعى حد يغلط فى الاهلى وانا موجود

ويجب على الزملكاوية يشوفوا حل لمشكلتهم اللى قريبا هاتسببلهم الانقراض
​


----------



## s_h (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
الاهلى هو الاهلى 
اما الزمالك............؟
مبروك للزمالك على النتيجة !!!!!!
2-0 بس دة انجاز للزمالك
هههههههههههههههههههه
S_h الاهلاوى


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

يا عم الاهلى طول عمرة هيفضل التوب بالحضرى او من غير الحضرى 

انتوا نستوا ماتش امبارح ولا اية 

2/0 احفظوها كويس دى


----------



## ramoza (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

*الزمالكاويه برررررررررررردو رجاله و عمرهم ما هيسيبوا الزمالك معاه في الحلوه و المره حتي لو راح الهولو لولو احنا وراه بردو غصبن عن عين اي اهلاوووووووووووي*



:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## ramoza (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

انا لو الزملكاوي الوحيد في المنتدي كله هنا بردو هكتم كل الاهلاويه بس ياريت يطلعوا و يورونا نفسهم كدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

*مين ده الى هيكتم كل الاهلوية 
انا هالوية هتعمل ايه 
ولا زمالكوى بردة زى فريقك بق​*


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

اوك اوك يا أهلاوية انتوا فزتوا واحنا خسرنا بس الخسارة مش النهاية لسه فى لقاءات كتير بينا وبينكم وانشاء الله لما الزمالك يتحسن ويبقى ميه ميه هنطحنكم وهنروح بعيد ليه انشاء الله هنآخد الكاس ونقابلكم فى السوبر وهنطحنكم
ازمة الزمالك ازمة ومسيرها هتعدى قريب


----------



## johh (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

الف مبروك الفوز
الزمالك قادم


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

الزمالك فى الفترة الجاية هيرجع بشراسة وانا بحزر الاهلاوية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الزمالك فى الفترة الجاية هيرجع بشراسة وانا بحزر الاهلاوية



*هههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلااااااااااااام

طيب وانا مستنية الفترة دى يا مايكل :t17:

بس ياااااااارب ياخويا ميطولش وييجى بسرعة :99:

اااااااال بشرااااااااااسة اااااااااال 

سلميلى على الزملكاوية يا مايكل :blush2:*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

اوك حاضر بس كده هسلملك عليهم واحد واحد بس انا هوريكى تريقتك دى لما يبقى الاهلى زيرو والزمالك فووووووووووووووووووووق وهنآخد الكاس وهنقابلكم فى السوبر وهنطحنكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> اوك حاضر بس كده هسلملك عليهم واحد واحد بس انا هوريكى تريقتك دى لما يبقى الاهلى زيرو والزمالك فووووووووووووووووووووق وهنآخد الكاس وهنقابلكم فى السوبر وهنطحنكم



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أيووووووووووة هتورينى لماااااااااااااااااا

واخد بالك يا مايكل لماااااااااااااااااااا :a63::a63:

وطبعا لما دى مش هتحصل :a63::a63:

انت متفرجتش على الماتش يوم الجمعة ولا ايه :a63::a63:*​


----------



## max mike (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

لا طبعا انا تافرجت على الماتش ولعلمك انا كنت بتفرج عليه بأعصاب باااااااااردة خالص مكنتش منفعل لان الزمالك اصلا فى الفترة دى حالته وحشة خالص فكانت الهزيمة متوقعة بس أأكدلك ان الزمالك هتيجى عليه فترة يبقى السوبر ستار والاهلى ولا حاجة وهتشوفى


----------



## s_h (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> لا طبعا انا تافرجت على الماتش ولعلمك انا كنت بتفرج عليه بأعصاب باااااااااردة خالص مكنتش منفعل لان الزمالك اصلا فى الفترة دى حالته وحشة خالص فكانت الهزيمة متوقعة بس أأكدلك ان الزمالك هتيجى عليه فترة يبقى السوبر ستار والاهلى ولا حاجة وهتشوفى



هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هههههههه
هههههه
هههه


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

وانا فهمت ايه من
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هههههههه
هههههه
هههه  دى ممكن توضح كلامك


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأهلى هو الأهلى يا زملكـــــــــاوية !!!*

اكيد غالبكم شاف ماتش الزمالك وحرس الحدود وشفتوا الاداء بتاعه بس ايه حصل قدام الاهلى الله واعلم انا مستغرب بس يالا الكاس لينا ولينا معاكم لقاء فى السوبر وهتشوفوا


----------

